# BBQ sauce recipes



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Recently the weather has been getting better in Washington, so because of that I want to start barbecuing again. However, I am tired of making the same BBQ sauce, so I was wondering if anybody has any great BBQ sauce recipes that are easy to make?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

To my great shame, I use bought tomato sauce. Then again, I hardly ever have tomato sauce because I like the meat / sausages / patties etc to be well made and beautifully seasoned.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

shame on you!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I know, I know. The thing is, I've never really found a home-made sauce I've really liked. I will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok. Since no one has posted a BBQ sauce recipe yet, I'll post the one that I use for barbecue.

Texas BBQ Sauce

Prep Time: 10 min

Cook time: 20 min

Ingredients: 
1 cup of water
1 cup of ketchup
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup minced onion
3 stocks celery, chopped
3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp spicy mustard
2 tbsp honey
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 beef bullion cube
1 tbsp paprika
2 tsp chili powder
salt and pepper

prep:
melt butter in a medium sauce pan. then add garlic, onion, and celery. Saute until brown. Stir bullion cube in until dissolved. Add remaining ingredients, stir and simmer for 15 min. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Ok. Since no one has posted a BBQ sauce recipe yet, I'll post the one that I use for barbecue.
> 
> Texas BBQ Sauce
> 
> ...


I am with Zach on this to the letter, except for my added component of a little brown sugar and/or molasses. However, he DID say "Texas....." On a related note, the strangest ingredient I have ever seen is cigarette ash, from a North Carolina expert on the Food Channel. I would use Colgin's Liquid Smoke instead, as I often add to chili.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Molasses actually sounds like a good component to add. Thanks for the good suggestion. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*NC BBQ*

My friend

Steaks is one thing, but if doing pork check out the forum here on BBQ, Carolina BBQ.
Mine is there, a vinegar type as well as a few others that are more tomato.
Steaks. Like every one here have been doing them all my life, many different store BBQ and so on.
I have continued with coal grills. I do something that seems to get me praise on my steaks.
One thing I do is a BBQ and no rocket science to it.
It is half bottle A1, and 1/4 cup worschestire. Sc rew the spelling.
Salt/pepper to the steak.
Back to the basics. Hot fire so to scorch the steak at 2 1/2 minutes each side. Then a slow co0k after that.

Also, I marinade my steak for 4 hours. I turn them every half/45 minutes and make sure they are getting the marinade.
The simple marinade above and back to basics steak grilling finally got my an award from family/friends etc.
After 57 years of grilling, using everything out there to include Daves Insanity sauce

Good luck


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aaaahhhh barbecue........

I prefer a NC style vinegar sauce for pulled pork:

I believe this came from the naked whiz...


· 1 C white vinegar
· 1 C cider vinegar
· 1 Tbs. sugar (Hawaii style when you can)
· 1 Tbs. cayenne pepper (fresh ones split 2 of em instead soak 2 days or more is best)
· 1 Tbs. Tabasco sauce
· 1 tsp. kosher salt
· 1 tsp. cracked black pepper
Makes 2 Cups

Place in a bottle with small neck that will allow you to shake it out a little at a time.


mmmm tasty!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> ... I want to start barbecuing again.


I hope this doesn't interfere with that work-out regimen you promised me you'd do back in the fat uncle thread.
​


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

No, it won't ruin my work-out regiment as long as there is portion control.:icon_smile_big:


----------

